# 2000 Frontier Crew Fuel Odor?



## keep off median (Aug 3, 2004)

I've been lurking for a while and this board has been great! This truck has also been great! No problems in 85K miles except for about the last 5,000 miles I notice when I get out of the truck after driving for a while there is a strong fuel odor. It's a V6 4x4. I'm not really mechanically inclined so I had the fuel filter changed and the recall done but neither the independant shop that did the fuel filter nor the dealer could find any problem that would give me the strong fuel odor I am getting. It's so bad that the smell reall fills up our 2 car garage.

Any ideas!


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

keep off median said:


> I've been lurking for a while and this board has been great! This truck has also been great! No problems in 85K miles except for about the last 5,000 miles I notice when I get out of the truck after driving for a while there is a strong fuel odor. It's a V6 4x4. I'm not really mechanically inclined so I had the fuel filter changed and the recall done but neither the independant shop that did the fuel filter nor the dealer could find any problem that would give me the strong fuel odor I am getting. It's so bad that the smell reall fills up our 2 car garage.
> 
> Any ideas!


How's the MPG doing, any change?

Have you looked all of the fuel lines over?

How's the gas cap? If it's lost its seal or ability to pressurize you may be getting odor from it.

Do you have any computer faults? There are probably a bunch of sensors that could make the mixture too rich. How's the tailpipe look?

It's a long shot, but have you replaced the plugs lately? I've heard of Dodges that responded very poorly (dumped a lot of fuel into the cylinders) to Bosch Platinum +4s.

Have you tried to sniff out the source? Tailpipe. Intake. Gas cap. Etc.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## jpcruiser (Mar 7, 2005)

Just went through the Nissan Service Manual for the fuel system. It's actually not that complex. I would certainly say that you have a leak. Go through all the lines and the EVAP Canister and look for leaks.

When you run the tank down does the cap hiss when you remove it? If not, then you certainly have a leak somewhere and at a minimum fumes are getting out.

Just don't smoke around it until you have it fixed......


----------



## keep off median (Aug 3, 2004)

Well it seems that we're nearing resolution on this one. After repeated trips to the dealer, they finally dropped the fuel tank and noticed significant corrosion on the actual tank. The truck has 86,000 miles so I am obviously concerned about the cost. The dealer told me that Nissan is providing the tank at no charge and he has a call in about if they will pay the installation also. Anyone have any experience with a failing fuel tank. I've never heard of that happening. Also, any idea if I should expect Nissan to pay the labor or am I in for a big bill?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## audiocr381ve (Oct 5, 2005)

*...*

I'm at 135,000 on mine, same car. I have the same odor.


----------



## keep off median (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm all set. Dealer installed new gas tank. No charge for the tank or labor. Not bad for a truck with 86,000 miles.


----------



## daveabdallah (Oct 15, 2007)

i have the same smell. i just bought a gas cap which i am sure will not work after treading your entry. there is no recall on the fuel tank. did the dealer have a reason why the replacement was free? can you tell me the name of the dealership?

i have self-diagnostic computer codes: 0304 knock sensor or curcuit fault, 0705 Evap system leak

by the way, i just saw OE fuel tanks on EverythingNissan.com - OEM Nissan Parts, Factory Accessories, NISMO and Nissan Motorsports Parts for $240.


----------



## wagonmaster (Jan 24, 2013)

*2000 Frontier rotten gas tanks*

I too have the infamous gas smell and after reading several different forums I've come to the same conclusion. Nissan needs to recall this gas tank! There is a recall on the 2001 but they did not include the 2000. If you are having this smell and want it fixed for free you need to make a formal complaint to The U.S. Dept. Of Transportation. Have your Vin.# and Mileage and call 1 888 327-4236.


----------



## gcperri (Aug 4, 2020)

What years are involved with the bad gas tank that Nissan is replacing? I purchased a 2004 Frontier XE last year and have noticed the gas smell. I have done smoke testing and replaced many of rubber hoses and no apparent leaks. I have noticed that some grease marks on the side of the gas tank look like it is getting moist and when I take my finger and wipe it, it does have a gas smell. The gas smell is more prominent when full to half tank. About half tank and less, there is much less smell.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I know some would rot around where the fuel sender "O" sits. Some tanks were replaced as part of the fuel sending unit recall, so it would be a good idea (if you haven't already) to check for any open campaigns or recalls for your vehicle. I did that to my 2003 Frontier when I purchased it five years ago and found there were open recalls for the fuel sender and the steering column shaft.


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

gcperri said:


> What years are involved with the bad gas tank that Nissan is replacing? I purchased a 2004 Frontier XE last year and have noticed the gas smell. I have done smoke testing and replaced many of rubber hoses and no apparent leaks. I have noticed that some grease marks on the side of the gas tank look like it is getting moist and when I take my finger and wipe it, it does have a gas smell. The gas smell is more prominent when full to half tank. About half tank and less, there is much less smell.


Perri,

I would do as SMJ has advised.

Also it might be a good idea to give Nissan Consumer Affair's and give them Your Vin # to look up any recalls on your Truck as well as ask them about your Fuel Tank and if it might be covered.

Before you call have your Vin # ready as they are going to ask for it.

Regards,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can check for recalls at Nissan's site:









Nissan VIN Lookup: Safety Recall & Service Info | Nissan USA


Looking for a new or old Nissan vehicle? Use your Vehicle Identification Number (VIN), to quickly establish if there are any recalls specific to your Nissan.




www.nissanusa.com


----------

